# Chapman vs. Emerson



## Oyku (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a hard time choosing between Emerson and Chapman, so I have been contacting current students on both sides, doing research, reading, etc... But still, can't decide.

And with all that I read I just became more and more confused. For example, almost most people agree that Chapman's facilities are great. On the other hand, some say that the teaching staff and curriculum  at Chapman is poor which again SOME disagree with.

As for Emerson, most people say that it's GREAT!, NICE! ,ETC! (especially and NATURALLY the people who attend there)

And as you can imagine, I feel like I couldn't get a true sense of these two schools, their strenghts, their weaknesses and because I don't live in U.S, I unfortunately lack the chance of visiting them. 

So, I'm asking for your insight and advice..

THANK YOU SO MUCH!
(film production, undergrad)


----------

